# [solved] Installation spezieller latex pakete

## Simonheld

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe es hier mit einem Paket von speziellen LaTeX Vorlagen und Schriftarten der TU München zum Erstellen von Arbeiten, Briefen etc zu tun. Zum Beispiel wird da die Dokumenten-Klasse "book" durch "tumbook" ersetzt was eine spezielle Titelseite ergibt und ähnliches. In der Installationsanleitung findet man folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> 7. Manuelle Installation für Linux, Cygwin
> 
> 7.1. Lokales Installationsverzeichnis wählen
> 
> Empfohlen: ,,/usr/local/share/texmf‘‘
> ...

 

Nun existiert der Ordner "/usr/local/share" bei mir noch nicht. Ist es sinnvoll der Anleitung wörtlich zu folgen und den Ordner einfach zu erstellen oder sollte man sie gemäß der Gegebenheiten unter gentoo anpassen ? Wo wäre in letzerem Fall dann ein geeigneter Ort zur Installation ? 

Vielen DankLast edited by Simonheld on Tue May 28, 2013 3:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schotter

Hi,

die LaTeX-Pakete landen in /usr/share/texmf wenn du also das local weglässt, bist du schon am Ziel. Alternativ könntest du dir auch mittels dem TeXLive-Installer (http://www.tug.org/texlive/quickinstall.html und http://mirror.ctan.org/systems/texlive/tlnet/install-tl-unx.tar.gz) eine lokale (/home/user/...) LaTeX-Installation einrichten.

Grüße,

t.s.

----------

## mv

Auf keinen Fall würde ich empfehlen, die selben Directories wie portage zu benutzen (/usr/share/texmf) sondern lokale Files in einem separaten texmf-Baum zu verwalten.

Wo Du den texmf-Baum anlegst (also z.B. unter /usr/local/texmf oder /srv/texmf wenn Du es systemweit willst, oder unter ~/.texmf wenn Du es nur für den User willst) ist relativ egal; wichtig ist, die Struktur der Unterdirectories wie in der Anleitung beizubehalten.

Wenn Du das locale Directory ~/.texmf benutzt ist beim Default glaube ich gar nichts zu tun außer ev. texhash aufzurufen (aber ich habe die Default-Files schon lange nicht mehr, weiß das also jetzt nicht ganz sicher). Bei systemweiter Installation solltest Du in /etc/texmf/texmf.d/05searchpaths.cnf in die Variablen TEXMF, TEXMFDBS und SYSTEMTEXMF den Hauptpfad angeben (in der ersten Vairablen mit vorgestelltem !!) und dann texhash als root aufrufen.

----------

